# Pullet or Roo?



## chands (Apr 15, 2017)

I hope it's a girl, but the comb has me worried.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

How old is the chicken?


----------



## BoundlessLove (Apr 24, 2017)

Just a guess, but I'd say roo.


----------



## seals83 (May 16, 2017)

*Roo or Pullet??*

I have these two barred rock chicks, i think! They are about 4-5 weeks. Can anyone tell me if they are roo or pullets?? Your feedback is appreciated.


----------



## BoundlessLove (Apr 24, 2017)

Looks like you have one pullet and one cockerel.


----------

